# Clearwire & Linksys or Belkin Router



## kentjday (May 12, 2008)

I have had Clearwire for over a year and it has been a fine service. (A little slow for streaming video though-I have the minimum speed service.)

The modem is connected to my old Linksys router that I used to use with my cable modem. The connection has been going down about once a week or more, it seems to depend on how much data I am downloading. I think the connection used to go down once in a while with the cable modem too. I have been just unplugging the power on the Linksys router to get the connection back, so I decided to try a new Belkin router to see if it would fix the problem. The Belkin router won't even obtain an IP address from the Clearwire modem. I called Clearwire tech support and what they tried didn't help. The Belkin router will work fine if I plug it into the Linksys router.

Any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you turn the cable modem off to change the routers? That's a required step.

The exact make/model of the two routers AND the cable modem would be useful here.


----------



## kentjday (May 12, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Did you turn the cable modem off to change the routers? That's a required step.


Yes, I went through that with the Clearwire support folks



johnwill said:


> The exact make/model of the two routers AND the cable modem would be useful here.


The Linksys router is: http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...718541396B06&displaypage=nodata#versiondetail

I believe this is the Belkin router: http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=136493

I don't have the cable modem anymore, but it was a linksys cable modem circa 2001. I am new using just the Clearwire modem. Which is the item pictured here with the five lights across the top: http://www.clearwire.com/ (I do have five lights 100% of the time, so I know my reception is excellent.)

I appreciate you interest and help for my problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I need to know the exact make/model of the modem.

Let's see this connected directly to the modem with your machine.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## kentjday (May 12, 2008)

The MODEM is a Clearwire Part No. 900-0060-1903
The Linksys Router is a WRT55AG

The network info is: (I deleted other adapters such as vmware and ipsec).

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fr-4807cacab0bf
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit
Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-17-EE-F5-AB
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.13.48.12
64.13.46.12
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 14, 2008 6:01:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, May 15, 2008 6:01:52 PM


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There's your problem. The Clearwater is a modem/router, and appears to be on the same subnet as the Linksys router. Change the base address of the router to 192.168.2.1 and see if the connection doesn't work better.


----------

